# Help! Nespresso Krups: Milk Frother doesn't heat



## MrsS (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello! Could anyone help me understand how to fix it. Our coffee machine is working except frother isn't heating milk.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Few if any members on the forum use this type of machine, hence no replies. I can only suggest an electrical /electronic problem. I would recommend contacting the store where purchased or the manufacturer/ look in instruction booklet.


----------



## MrsS (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for reply El carajillo. We have ordered a new frother, it was the fastest way to solve the problem.


----------

